# Do you like the name Mona?



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

yes or no? please be honest


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, it's a nice name ( only if the second name isn't Lisa)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

it's pretty cool


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

no not really


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not really. Can think of three different ways to pronounce it (English, Swedish and Finnish) and still it's just meh.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially x___x


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Not really. I mean it's OK, but sounds really pretentious to me. Also, it would probably be hell going to school with that name.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

^what do you mean by pretentious?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

yes , I like , cause when I think of mona I think the girl is definitely petite


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Choa said:


> ^what do you mean by pretentious?


It's just probably me, but if someone's name reminds me of some other thing, I immediately start looking at them slightly different, especially if that name isn't very common. Mona isn't the worst name in the world, but I just immediately associate it with Mona Lisa. That makes me think that the person introduces herself as that, because she wants to seem cool, or her parents were those ******** that tried to give their child an artsy sounding name. Again, it's probably just me though, I can get obsessed about names at some times and overthink their meaning way too much.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> I can imagine a bohemian mum using that.


I can imagine a carribean mom using that ,


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Choa said:


> yes or no? please be honest


Hmm, I gotta say that I don't personally like the name.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemianism


ok, lol , I thought bohemia was a place in india freddy mercury held dear...


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I would use it for a pet more than a human. But I have no problem with the name, it's nice, but just not my favorite.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

sounds mature and hot


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It makes me think she's loud in bed. 8)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hehe. ^ :lol

I associate it with Mona the Vampire, which I absolutely hated so no.

(I'm hoping this isn't your name, if so, sorry to offend).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> It makes me think she's loud in bed. 8)


Haha.

Reminds me of Mona Lisa. A girl with no eyebrows.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

wow many people dislike this name 
just because of some funny/bad associations


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ugly name because it means female monkey in Spanish


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like it. Sounds sexy!

Moan-Ahhh


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Ugly name because it means female monkey in Spanish


but we're speaking engrish here lol


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Ugly name because it means female monkey in Spanish


Yup, this is what I was going to say. So I suppose for a lot of Spanish speakers Mona is not a pretty name


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't say I like it. 

Ever since I first heard the name, it always gave me the impression of someone who moans and groans - not particularly attractive.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Mona was the name of the feisty grandma character on Who's The Boss, which was an 80s sitcom that perfectly exemplified everything that is terrible and lazy and insulting about the sitcom entertainment format.

So I guess that was all it took to to permanently ruin the name for me.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Mona Zalot kinda turns me on


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

arnie said:


> It makes me think she's loud in bed. 8)


Yeah, that's my first my first thought when I hear that name :b


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Gus954 said:


> Ugly name because it means female monkey in Spanish


I think people should look up the multiple meanings of a name before naming their child. Like Melena for instance, in medical terms it means "bloody stool". I've known girls with that name. lol Their doctors laugh about that. I'm in medical billing and I know they do.


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

If you have a girl and name her Mona, please never take her to live in a Spanish speaking country.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I also associate the name with Who's The Boss. But I thought Katherine Helmond (the actress who played Mona Robinson) was so hot despite our 50 year age difference so I like the name. I had a GILF thing going when I was around 8.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's ok. I wouldn't name my kid Mona, but whatevs. I _obviously_ immediately think of the Mona Lisa


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't like it, sounds unattractive. I associate it with a British film called My Summer of Love that I hated, thought it spoilt the book it was based on.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

LotteTortoise said:


> I don't like it, sounds unattractive. I associate it with a British film called My Summer of Love that I hated, thought it spoilt the book it was based on.


Oh my god....I ****ing hated that film. :haha

I couldn't figure it out. The plot was basically one girl stringing along the other...with randomly thrown in subplots like the brother and his creepy church group. Their relationship was basically them smoking and laying around everywhere.

I only watched the movie because netflix kept spamming it to me. I should have known with barely a 3 star rating it would be ****ty...lol.

I've never read the book, though.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

I think its quite an ugly name also reminds me of mona the vampire.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It's pretty, however in Spanish it means "female monkey" so that's kinda distracting if you know that language lol.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It wouldn't be a name I would choose for someone.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

i don't trust google translator but it translates Monkey as mono (Spanish) not Mona! WTF people lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

In spanish it means doll. :3


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it,s a bit too close to the word moaner, but it,s not a big deal.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Choa said:


> i don't trust google translator but it translates Monkey as mono (Spanish) not Mona! WTF people lol


It's pretty complicated. A monkey = un mono. A female monkey = una mona. A pretty girl = una chica mona. Just Mona by itself is usually a female monkey.

I think Mona has a very mature, elegant feeling to it, but it is unfortunately also viewed in a perverted manner by many people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Eh, not really.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't particularly go for it.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm surprised not one female mentioned pretty little liars lol. Anyways, yea I like the name.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

There are worse names out there. No strong feelings for 'Mona'


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I like Simona


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

classic arabic name,,, usully in parts like Syria (as I know)..... good to me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it in that it's relatively unique and original. I don't think I know any Monas.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

It's all right, quite a pretty name. When I hear "Mona" I have an image in my head of a sort of artistic, optimistic chick for some reason lol. There are prettier girl names out there though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

This is what first came to mind, if anyone else remembers watching it as a kid.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Affirmative


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i picture mona is a big caucasian female


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, it's pretty.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

I like it because it reminds me of Mona the Vampire, which is my favorite show!


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a fat name


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Makes me think of the grandma from Who's the Boss?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I give it a 6/10


----------

